# What online places do you buy your flowers/plants from and why?



## turfnsurf (Apr 29, 2020)

I want to search online for access to more flowers than I can buy locally, but I am trying to get a list of recommended places to compare before I pull the trigger.


----------



## LawnSolo (Jul 17, 2018)

*PlantingTree.com* gotta love those guys.

This year I bought 3 dogwwod trees and after several months one did not thrive. They sent me a beautiful replacement with no issues.

They told me "If you are not happy, we are not happy". Can't get any better than that 

I also bought some ornamental grasses from them in the past.

Also *wilsonbrosgardens.com* is great place to buy. I bought this year some Contorted Filbert trees and their shipping is always free.

One more I forgot  *thegreenhousepnw.com* lovely place to get some ornamental grasses and flowers.


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

+1 for plantingtree.com. They are close enough I get 1 day shipping. I've bought a few times from them. Quality stuff.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

I'm planning on getting around 20 (1-2ft) green giants for along a fence line. Currently, PlantingTree.com ($323) and FastGrowingTrees.com ($339) are the best prices I've found. I see people like PlantingTree so is that what you'd recommend? Do I need the warranty for $34?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Gilbert H Wild - best hostas and bulk deals for stuff like daylillies

David Austin - roses

Cold Springs Farms in MI for saplings


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

https://www.colorblends.com/ for bulbs. Quality and price is light years above anything I have found locally, especially for mass plantings.

https://shop.romencegardens.com/ for anything obscure I cant find local. They usually have free shipping and reasonable prices.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Allan-00 I bought 90 Thuja GG's from Sandy's Nursery a couple months ago and was very happy with what I received. I bought saplings but just looked at their website and their 1 gal are $12. I have pics in my journal.


----------



## Allan-00 (Aug 6, 2019)

@Grass Clippins Thanks! It looks like there is a good selection even with some being sold out. I might end up going with something from there.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

forgot to mention oakes daylillies for, you guessed it, daylillies. Huge variety. My garden centers basically carry stellas and sometimes a random one off. they also send huge plants and always send free ones with order too.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Allan-00 I ended up buying more than I need with the intent of growing the extra in pots and then selling them on FB Marketplace to recoup my initial investment. We'll see how that goes...

@gm560 I'll have to check that out as well. Sounds like a good way to get a few things no one else has.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

For flowers take a look at proven winner website and they will give you certified places and those are very goo usually both in terms of variety service and knowledgable people.

Color blends is in my backyard so I absolutely recommend them. They are a fall bulbs source such as tulips daffodils hyacinths and amaryllis.

Costco in spring carries good arbovrviteas at great price.


----------

